# 12 Dpo, am I pregnant?



## dreamingmomm

Hi :)

I am new to this site and would like to introduce myself. I am currently 20years old and am a preschool teacher. My husband and I are higschool sweethearts and have been together for the last 6 years. We got married on Jan 7, 2012 and have been trying to conceive for the last 4 months. I have been off of birth-control for 5 months now, and was only on it for about 6 months. My mother gave birth to 9 children, and my sister has two of her own, so I'm not sure why it's taking my husband and I so long. I have a regular 31 day cycle and am very healthy. I do have to say though, I am a bit on the smaller side 5'0 and 100 lbs; however my doctors have told me that my BMI is in the normal healthy range for my height. 

This is my first month using OPKs and I got a + on Aug 1st, which happened to be my husbands Birthday. I had some minor, what I believe to be ovulation cramps, and EW CM. I am almost positive I ovulated the next day Aug 2nd. We BD the 3 days that lead up to my + opk, the day I got my first positive and the day after. 

On Aug 9, 7 DPO I had a brief but really sharp pain in my side and down my back. I used a heating pad and it went away. On Aug 11th, 9DPO I had some light pink watery bleeding when I used the restroom which was followed by a few brown streaks of CM. Today I am 12dpo and havent had any spotting.

AF is due tomorrow or the next day. I have had some mild cramping on and off in my abdomin and have been very irritable; however, I have had no appetite whats so ever. I get nasaues at the site of food and have been craving crackers and pasta, but cannot seem to eat them. Also, today, at work while making the children's snack I almost gagged at the site of cheese. 
I have also been very dizzy and tired. 

What's going on am I pregnant or should I be expecting AF? I took a test at 6dpo and got a BFN, but I know it was way too early. I'm not going to test until I miss Af.


----------



## chasingbfp

Your symptoms sound promising! You should be able to take a test now.


----------



## dreamingmomm

I am so afraid to test. The past few months I have been going crazy with feeling "pregnancy symptoms" and testing and it always ends in a BFN. Last month, I truly thought I was pregnant, but every test was a BFN. I was two days late when AF arrived in the middle of the night. I'm really hoping this is my month..


----------



## SBinRI

Yes- 6dpo is WAY too early as the average implantation is 6-12dpo. The pink and brown cm at 9dpo was very possibly from implanting. If af is due in the next day or two, then I'd just wait it out. You could get a negative tomorrow and a positive the next day.... Your symptoms do sound promising though!


----------



## dreamingmomm

Thanks for your reply Hun! I am cramping so bad as we speak, not normal AF cramping though.. 
I will keep you updated!


----------



## Babywhisperer

dreamingmomm said:


> Thanks for your reply Hun! I am cramping so bad as we speak, not normal AF cramping though..
> I will keep you updated!

I agree with SBinRI. I'm 13dpo, still getting BFNs and you and I have similar cycles. I ovu probably 8/1, but my cycle is more like 28d so AF is due tomorrow and I spotted Sun at 11dpo so I think the 3-5 days after implantation for a BFP is wise advice. So if I spotted Sunday and AF is due tomorrow and I got a BFN this morning, I'm going to wait until Thursday the earliest, but likely Friday. I'd rather wait an extra day to have a better chance of an accurate test result. HTH and FX'd that you get your BFP. Your symptoms sound promising. :thumbup:


----------



## Jem123

Take a test :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Your symptoms sound promising! With all 3 of my pregnancies, I had AF like cramping 2-3 days before AF was due, so with my first one especially I thought "well, i'm not pregnant because I can feel AF coming on" but the cramping subsided and I came up pregnant! The bleeding you got sounds like implantation bleeding, possibly. 

Take a test soon and let us all know! Anxious for your results, good luck!

:dust:


----------



## dreamingmomm

Babywhisperer, want to wait it out together? I was planning on testing Sunday if stupid AF doesn't show up. Have you had any other symptoms besides spotting? 

I've had 4 months of let downs, and seriously thought I was pregnant last month, so I am so afraid to be let down again. The only difference this month is that I have some strange symptoms I haven't had in the months before, as well as the spotting at 9DPO. I really hope this is a good sign! 

Sorry if this is TMI, but when I got out of the shower, I noticed a very faint brown circle outlining my nips.. I know your nipples darken when your pregnant but is 12dpo too early have this symptom? I also have a couple little bumps around them..hmm

Another TMI lol, my CM is white and kindof stretchy, not like fertile CM, a bit thicker.. and my cervix is really soft... 

Hmm...

I want to test!


----------



## SBinRI

If af is due today or tomorrow you could definately get your bfp!


----------



## Babywhisperer

dreamingmomm said:


> Babywhisperer, want to wait it out together? I was planning on testing Sunday if stupid AF doesn't show up. Have you had any other symptoms besides spotting?
> 
> I've had 4 months of let downs, and seriously thought I was pregnant last month, so I am so afraid to be let down again. The only difference this month is that I have some strange symptoms I haven't had in the months before, as well as the spotting at 9DPO. I really hope this is a good sign!
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but when I got out of the shower, I noticed a very faint brown circle outlining my nips.. I know your nipples darken when your pregnant but is 12dpo too early have this symptom? I also have a couple little bumps around them..hmm
> 
> Another TMI lol, my CM is white and kindof stretchy, not like fertile CM, a bit thicker.. and my cervix is really soft...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I want to test!

I would have loved to wait with you, but started spotting red just now. I'm out.


----------



## Melanieanne77

Stalking you guys :)

Im 9DPO just got a BFN.

Fingers crossed for us x


----------



## wannabenewmum

I got a positive result wen I was 12 dpo gud luck : )


----------



## tribble

If you don't get your BFP, don't lose hope. 4 months is still well within the normal range for how long it takes. In fact, up to a year is considered normal! Some doctors even say two.

Often, the holdup is as simple as timing, do you know when you ovulate? 

Good luck!


----------



## CyL

dreamingmomm said:


> Hi :)
> 
> I am new to this site and would like to introduce myself. I am currently 20years old and am a preschool teacher. My husband and I are higschool sweethearts and have been together for the last 6 years. We got married on Jan 7, 2012 and have been trying to conceive for the last 4 months. I have been off of birth-control for 5 months now, and was only on it for about 6 months. My mother gave birth to 9 children, and my sister has two of her own, so I'm not sure why it's taking my husband and I so long. I have a regular 31 day cycle and am very healthy. I do have to say though, I am a bit on the smaller side 5'0 and 100 lbs; however my doctors have told me that my BMI is in the normal healthy range for my height.
> 
> This is my first month using OPKs and I got a + on Aug 1st, which happened to be my husbands Birthday. I had some minor, what I believe to be ovulation cramps, and EW CM. I am almost positive I ovulated the next day Aug 2nd. We BD the 3 days that lead up to my + opk, the day I got my first positive and the day after.
> 
> On Aug 9, 7 DPO I had a brief but really sharp pain in my side and down my back. I used a heating pad and it went away. On Aug 11th, 9DPO I had some light pink watery bleeding when I used the restroom which was followed by a few brown streaks of CM. Today I am 12dpo and havent had any spotting.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow or the next day. I have had some mild cramping on and off in my abdomin and have been very irritable; however, I have had no appetite whats so ever. I get nasaues at the site of food and have been craving crackers and pasta, but cannot seem to eat them. Also, today, at work while making the children's snack I almost gagged at the site of cheese.
> I have also been very dizzy and tired.
> 
> What's going on am I pregnant or should I be expecting AF? I took a test at 6dpo and got a BFN, but I know it was way too early. I'm not going to test until I miss Af.

I'm right there with you, I'm currently about 13dpo and waiting until tomorrow to test. my cycles vary from 28-33 days so AF is due any time now, I've been getting mild cramps for the last two days which usually doesn't happen until right before AF shows up, like a warning, but they keep going away and no sign of the :witch: so far. I had light but obvious cramps around 7-9dpo which I thought/hoped might be implantation (no spotting though) and have had pressure in my lower abdomen pretty much ever since. Last night my uterus area felt very swollen and tender, not really painful except for a few passing cramps or twinges but uncomfortable enough that I could not lay on my stomach and had trouble falling asleep. Otherwise all of my symptoms are like normal PMS - extra irritable, tears, swollen bbs, sensitive nipples, sleepiness, slight headaches and lower back ache - but they came on a little earlier and a little stronger than usual, so I cant tell if these might be early pregnancy signs or just signs that AF is on her way again :wacko:
it's sooo frustrating but my doctor told me if you are under 30 and have regular periods then you should not worry until you've been TTC consistently for more than 9 months, she said the best thing to do is NOT stress about it and enjoy all the trying (easier said than done, i know!) :)
good luck and lots of :dust: to you, I really hope you get your BFP but if not this month, don't lose hope, it's still early and you're young and healthy, just keep BDing :sex: and it will happen :winkwink:


----------



## baby D

Well I know my tickerys otherwise, but I think I am about 10 dpo as I ovulated super earlly this month -- no idea why??

But just to say, your symptoms sound really promising and I am looking forward to your test result xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm patiently waiting your results! 

I keep getting BFN's but am cramping differently to AF cramps. 

Only my first month though so I think it's all in my head.

I shall keep everything crossed for you 

I goiania going to test again tomorrow if no sign of the witch!


----------



## klrk30

hello ladies =)

My cycle is 26 days. My lmp was on 22nd july and due my af this fri(17th)
for the past week i have been getting cramping, last week i was really bloated, then on sunday i got a brown gooey discharge (sorry tmi), followed by more cramping and pink discharge/spotting this evening. i do hope its not AF coming, part of me thinks its unlikely as i never cramp this early or spot this early, but then i keep thinking the worst and think that this is the start of AF.

Do you know when it would be best to test as ive heard that if it is implantation it takes a while to show on tests? would you wait till fri that im due on, or a couple of days after that? xx


----------



## dreamingmomm

Melanieanne77 said:


> Stalking you guys :)
> 
> Im 9DPO just got a BFN.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us x


9DPO is still pretty early, I didn't start spotting until 9DPO and it usually takes a few days after implantation for your levels to be high enough to detect on a sensitive test. They recommend that you wait a few days or even a week after your missed period- that not even the most sensitive test can pick up the pregnancy hormone until a few days after your missed period. So, just keep being patient!! 

Baby dust to us both! <3


----------



## dreamingmomm

klrk30 said:


> hello ladies =)
> 
> My cycle is 26 days. My lmp was on 22nd july and due my af this fri(17th)
> for the past week i have been getting cramping, last week i was really bloated, then on sunday i got a brown gooey discharge (sorry tmi), followed by more cramping and pink discharge/spotting this evening. i do hope its not AF coming, part of me thinks its unlikely as i never cramp this early or spot this early, but then i keep thinking the worst and think that this is the start of AF.
> 
> Do you know when it would be best to test as ive heard that if it is implantation it takes a while to show on tests? would you wait till fri that im due on, or a couple of days after that? xx

Your symptoms definitely sound promising! There's a good chance that the brown discharge you had was implantation bleeding- how long did it last? I would wait till Sunday to test, it takes a few days for your body to produce enough of the pregnancy hormone to be detected on a home test. Good luck!


----------



## dreamingmomm

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I'm patiently waiting your results!
> 
> I keep getting BFN's but am cramping differently to AF cramps.
> 
> Only my first month though so I think it's all in my head.
> 
> I shall keep everything crossed for you
> 
> I goiania going to test again tomorrow if no sign of the witch!

How many DPO are you? You most likely are testing too early. I got a :bfn: at 6DPO and 9DPO. Still hoping!!

Baby Dust To You!!


----------



## dreamingmomm

Babywhisperer said:


> dreamingmomm said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer, want to wait it out together? I was planning on testing Sunday if stupid AF doesn't show up. Have you had any other symptoms besides spotting?
> 
> I've had 4 months of let downs, and seriously thought I was pregnant last month, so I am so afraid to be let down again. The only difference this month is that I have some strange symptoms I haven't had in the months before, as well as the spotting at 9DPO. I really hope this is a good sign!
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but when I got out of the shower, I noticed a very faint brown circle outlining my nips.. I know your nipples darken when your pregnant but is 12dpo too early have this symptom? I also have a couple little bumps around them..hmm
> 
> Another TMI lol, my CM is white and kindof stretchy, not like fertile CM, a bit thicker.. and my cervix is really soft...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I want to test!
> 
> I would have loved to wait with you, but started spotting red just now. I'm out.Click to expand...

Aww honey, I'm sorry- I know that feeling. I was so heart broken last month. Keep your head up, the more months it takes, the closer you are to your :bfp:!


----------



## dreamingmomm

tribble said:


> If you don't get your BFP, don't lose hope. 4 months is still well within the normal range for how long it takes. In fact, up to a year is considered normal! Some doctors even say two.
> 
> Often, the holdup is as simple as timing, do you know when you ovulate?
> 
> Good luck!


Waiting is so hard!!! But I know when the time is right, it will happen. I've been having severe cramps for the past 30 minutes and my tummy feels really upset. . . hmm... 13 DPO today, AF due tomorrow. I got a positive OPK on Aug 1st, and I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Aug 2nd. We :sex: every other day leading up to my positive OPK, the day I got my positive OPK and the day after. Haven't since. 

<3


----------



## klrk30

the brown discharge i only noticed it the once, its just the pink discharge that baffled me know lol.
Keeping my fingers crossed for sunday then =) thanks xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I am 14dpo today

Thank you :0)


----------



## dreamingmomm

klrk30 said:


> the brown discharge i only noticed it the once, its just the pink discharge that baffled me know lol.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for sunday then =) thanks xx

Actually the pink discharge is more promising than the brown! Pink discharge is often associated with implantation bleeding, as-well as brown. I first had pink watery discharge when wiping after using the restroom which was followed by brown CM for about an hour. Nothing since! 

Lots of baby dust to you!! <3


----------



## dreamingmomm

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I am 14dpo today
> 
> Thank you :0)

When is your AF supposed to arrive? If you are 14 DPO it should be today or tomorrow? I am 13DPO today and my AF is due tomorrow. Any spotting or signs she is on her way? I am crossing my fingers!! I hope you get your :bfp: but if you don't, try not to get disappointed - it will happen!!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I was expecting AF this morn, no sign of yet but I feel as though it's coming so am convinced I'm not pg. 
It's only my first month of trying and only really starting researching during the 2ww so it's all pretty new to me!

I am keeping everything crossed that you he you BFP.


----------



## klrk30

dreamingmomm said:


> klrk30 said:
> 
> 
> the brown discharge i only noticed it the once, its just the pink discharge that baffled me know lol.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for sunday then =) thanks xx
> 
> Actually the pink discharge is more promising than the brown! Pink discharge is often associated with implantation bleeding, as-well as brown. I first had pink watery discharge when wiping after using the restroom which was followed by brown CM for about an hour. Nothing since!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you!! <3Click to expand...

ooo really, i didnt know that =) the two week wait is definately the hardest! this will teach me for being so impatient lol xx


----------



## dreamingmomm

klrk30 said:


> dreamingmomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klrk30 said:
> 
> 
> the brown discharge i only noticed it the once, its just the pink discharge that baffled me know lol.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for sunday then =) thanks xx
> 
> Actually the pink discharge is more promising than the brown! Pink discharge is often associated with implantation bleeding, as-well as brown. I first had pink watery discharge when wiping after using the restroom which was followed by brown CM for about an hour. Nothing since!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> ooo really, i didnt know that =) the two week wait is definately the hardest! this will teach me for being so impatient lol xxClick to expand...

Ya! Pink spotting is what you should look out for, and it is usually but not always accompanied by brown. If you have red spotting, than that usually doesn't mean implantation but rather and early AF. Now, pink spotting does not always mean implantation bleeding, it can also be from irritation (too much BD'd etc.) I had that last month, I know TMI, haha but we were like bunnies and I got so excited when I spotted, thinking it was implantation when really it was my body telling me to stop trying so hard. lol Hoping it's implantation for you! And me! :)


----------



## dreamingmomm

MrsTurner2012 said:


> I was expecting AF this morn, no sign of yet but I feel as though it's coming so am convinced I'm not pg.
> It's only my first month of trying and only really starting researching during the 2ww so it's all pretty new to me!
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed that you he you BFP.

Well I've got 4months of research, so if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask! I have also heard women say that they didn't think they were pregnant because they had so many AF like cramps and figured AF was on her way, but really, they were actually experiencing pregnancy cramps and instead of getting AF they got their :bfp:! Last month, I had no cramps leading up to AF so I was like, "hey, maybe I'm pregnant!" But, I wasn't. So no cramps don't always = good, cramps actually can be very good! Still keeping my fingers crossed for us! <3


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I have everything crossed!! 
Will report back in 24 hours or sooner if AF arrives :0) 
x


----------



## klrk30

so as long as it stays pink, ill be happy lol. and oh no hopefully this much is less bunnies and more babies haha. When are you testing? good luck to you too! =) would be ace if we all tested pos =) xx


----------



## klrk30

klrk30 said:


> so as long as it stays pink, ill be happy lol. and oh no hopefully this much is less bunnies and more babies haha. When are you testing? good luck to you too! =) would be ace if we all tested pos =) xx


*month not much...late night for me lol x


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies! I'm sitting at the edge of my seat waiting to see if your preggo! I'm about 9DPO and don't have much symptoms other than very light lower abdominal cramping and light lower back pain. Do any of you know if the back cramping is a symptom?


----------



## dreamingmomm

I am so confused right now and pretty much bummed.
AF is due to show her face tonight or tomorrow. 
My symptoms have made me feel so positive and because there is no sign that AF is on her way, I broke down and decided to test. I shouldn't have...

:bfn:!!! What the heck?! I'm 13 DPO, if I was pregnant you'd think I'd test positive, well.. no.. I didn't. I'm so confused with my body right now. dfdhhfhggsdfa

If AF doesn't arrive, than I am going to test Sunday. I'm hoping I got a :bfn: because I didn't use FMU, but we'll see. Knowing AF, she'll most likely show her ugly face tonight.

dfgfsfdgdg blah


----------



## dreamingmomm

momofadane said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sitting at the edge of my seat waiting to see if your preggo! I'm about 9DPO and don't have much symptoms other than very light lower abdominal cramping and light lower back pain. Do any of you know if the back cramping is a symptom?

Yes it is, could possibly be implantation cramping. In early pregnancy women feel lower back pain from their hips beginning to widen and from their uterus expanding. I am 13 DPO and have been feeling back pain for a few days now. Good luck!!


----------



## kj_23

with my first pregnancy i didnt get my positive untill day 15. i test the morning and night of the day i missed af and nothing! 6 hours late and got two big bold lines. 9dpo with neg result. going to keep testing and hope for the best. fingers crossed you get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## dreamingmomm

kj_23 said:


> with my first pregnancy i didnt get my positive untill day 15. i test the morning and night of the day i missed af and nothing! 6 hours late and got two big bold lines. 9dpo with neg result. going to keep testing and hope for the best. fingers crossed you get a bfp tomorrow!

Oh really? That sounds encouraging. Well..I actually just went to the restroom and saw my test laying there and decided to take it apart and hold it up to the light. I see a very faint second line, I'm not sure if it's and evaporation line or a faint positive, but I'm definitely going to retest in the morning. :)


----------



## kj_23

Ooooo! Fx'd!!! Goodluck!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Excited to hear results. 
I've woken up and still no AF... I'm usually regular as clockwork.
But feelings and emotions have been diff this month as never experienced trying before so I think it could be that holding it off.
REALLY wish I'd bought a test to do this morn now.


----------



## klrk30

momofadane said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sitting at the edge of my seat waiting to see if your preggo! I'm about 9DPO and don't have much symptoms other than very light lower abdominal cramping and light lower back pain. Do any of you know if the back cramping is a symptom?

hi i have had cramping from 9dpo and pretty much every day since then apart from today lol, its possible! i never get cramping so early before AF, im still waiting for my positive tho lol x


----------



## MrsTurner2012

FX'd for your positive.
I couldnt wait i went to the chemist and bought one. BFN!!


----------



## klrk30

dreamingmomm said:


> kj_23 said:
> 
> 
> with my first pregnancy i didnt get my positive untill day 15. i test the morning and night of the day i missed af and nothing! 6 hours late and got two big bold lines. 9dpo with neg result. going to keep testing and hope for the best. fingers crossed you get a bfp tomorrow!
> 
> Oh really? That sounds encouraging. Well..I actually just went to the restroom and saw my test laying there and decided to take it apart and hold it up to the light. I see a very faint second line, I'm not sure if it's and evaporation line or a faint positive, but I'm definitely going to retest in the morning. :)Click to expand...


ooo exciting! fingers crossed! hopefully tomorrows test is clearer! 
i was naughty and tested again this morning, and yet again bfn! what a suprise lol. its strange i do feel pregnant, normally around the time of AF i have ibs symptoms...and nothing! im not even bloated, AF due tomorrow, so guess im being made to wait even longer lol. So fustrating as with my other 2 pregnancies i found out before my missed period both times lol xx


----------



## CyL

> Oh really? That sounds encouraging. Well..I actually just went to the restroom and saw my test laying there and decided to take it apart and hold it up to the light. I see a very faint second line, I'm not sure if it's and evaporation line or a faint positive, but I'm definitely going to retest in the morning. :)

same thing happened to me this morning, BFN at 14dpo :nope: at first i thought I saw a very faint second line but the more i looked at it it seemed like it was nothing...the blue dye tests seem to have these faint cross-hair-like lines in the blank test circle that you can see when you hold it to the light, so i think that's what it was. After about 15 minutes I did see a line but it looked like evaporation to me, i thought this test was pink dye when I bought it, I won't make that mistake next time...so I'm not sure what to think, most likely I'm not preggers since I feel like AF is coming, had mild cramps the last 2-3 days, nothing today though and no AF yet, but at 14 dpo it should have shown up positive...I guess I could have ovulated a day or two later than i thought and then would only be like 12 or 13dpo...so who knows just have to wait for AF to show her ugly face or test again in a few days. A lot of women say they didnt get a BFP until 15dpo or later so there is still hope for both of us until the dreaded :witch: shows up. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you, I hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## momofadane

dreamingmomm said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm sitting at the edge of my seat waiting to see if your preggo! I'm about 9DPO and don't have much symptoms other than very light lower abdominal cramping and light lower back pain. Do any of you know if the back cramping is a symptom?
> 
> Yes it is, could possibly be implantation cramping. In early pregnancy women feel lower back pain from their hips beginning to widen and from their uterus expanding. I am 13 DPO and have been feeling back pain for a few days now. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks dreamingmomm, you too!! I know you got a BFN, but atleast there is not sign of AF yet. :)


----------



## klrk30

Due on tomorrow, just been to the loo and more brown discharge, really paranoid now as i get brown discharge before AF, my hopes have just been squished now =(


----------



## kj_23

my hopes got squished this morning and im only 10dpo :/ woke up to a negitive nd felt crappy so i went back to sleep. woke up again and my whoooole body hurts. I've only had 1 cycle in over a year sense i was pregnant. and the year befor that all my cycles were controlled by my doctor. soo.... its kind of hard to remember exactly. but my old normal cycles make me violently ill to the point where my whole body hurts and i want to do nothing but sleep. with my first pregnnacy i got really bad cramping that made me cry but it didnt make my body hurt. well... at 8 weeks it did because i was violently ill when i was pregnant and lost 43 lbs... but not at the begining :/ sooo i think my AF is coming early, or im just in so much pain already sense i just had my son 3 months ago. i donno... either way im down in the gutters.


----------



## klrk30

anyone have any BFP's???

my brown discharge is now pink! =( hopefully know by tomorrow if its AF or not xx
:huh:


----------



## chasingbfp

I'm only getting BFN's! And getting lots of AF cramps. I am about 11dpo and very sure AF is on her way. :cry:


----------



## Melanieanne77

kj_23 said:


> my hopes got squished this morning and im only 10dpo :/ woke up to a negitive nd felt crappy so i went back to sleep. woke up again and my whoooole body hurts. I've only had 1 cycle in over a year sense i was pregnant. and the year befor that all my cycles were controlled by my doctor. soo.... its kind of hard to remember exactly. but my old normal cycles make me violently ill to the point where my whole body hurts and i want to do nothing but sleep. with my first pregnnacy i got really bad cramping that made me cry but it didnt make my body hurt. well... at 8 weeks it did because i was violently ill when i was pregnant and lost 43 lbs... but not at the begining :/ sooo i think my AF is coming early, or im just in so much pain already sense i just had my son 3 months ago. i donno... either way im down in the gutters.

Sorry to hear that KJ :(

I woke up to a BFN on First Response - Im 5 days before my period is due so Im pretty sure I should have had some feint positive if I was heading that way.

Had a brownish tinge to my CM which is probably my period coming. Doh!

But, I guess as people on here say: its not over til the witch shows...


----------



## Melanieanne77

Surely there should be some good news on here soon...

Fingers X


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi girls,

I've been following this thread for a few days and really got my fx for all of us.

I am currently 8dpo so in the middle of the tww. At the beginning of this week I had cramping and sore nips, but now the cramping is almost gone, but my boobs are itchy and feel weird. I have been peeing every hour or so and am starving all the time, even only an hour or so after eating a meal!

Yesterday afternoon about 3pm I caved and took a FREPT and surprise surprise, BFN. Then curiosity got the best of me and I decided to take the test apart to see what was in there. As I took it apart, I noticed a really obvious pink like a little further down the test (so it wouldn't have shown in the window. Thinking it must just be something that happens I left it on the side and forgot about it. Then when I went past about an hour later and There was a faint pink line where it should be! (like, if I put the test back togher it would show in the window). 

I know you guys are going to say to me that it doesn't count if it's after the 10 mins, but I had one in the draw I did a few days earlier, so I pulled that one apart too and nothing!

I have attached a picture of the test for you girls to see. This photo was taken after the test was dry. Is it possible that the line was just too faint when it was wet and got darker as it dried? If you look closely at the top and bottom of the line, it is much darker...

Confused!!!!

PS... I took another test this morning with FMU and BFP - not even a line after it dried..
 



Attached Files:







20120817_102059.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Melanieanne77

Flower Lily said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a few days and really got my fx for all of us.
> 
> I am currently 8dpo so in the middle of the tww. At the beginning of this week I had cramping and sore nips, but now the cramping is almost gone, but my boobs are itchy and feel weird. I have been peeing every hour or so and am starving all the time, even only an hour or so after eating a meal!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon about 3pm I caved and took a FREPT and surprise surprise, BFN. Then curiosity got the best of me and I decided to take the test apart to see what was in there. As I took it apart, I noticed a really obvious pink like a little further down the test (so it wouldn't have shown in the window. Thinking it must just be something that happens I left it on the side and forgot about it. Then when I went past about an hour later and There was a faint pink line where it should be! (like, if I put the test back togher it would show in the window).
> 
> I know you guys are going to say to me that it doesn't count if it's after the 10 mins, but I had one in the draw I did a few days earlier, so I pulled that one apart too and nothing!
> 
> I have attached a picture of the test for you girls to see. This photo was taken after the test was dry. Is it possible that the line was just too faint when it was wet and got darker as it dried? If you look closely at the top and bottom of the line, it is much darker...
> 
> Confused!!!!
> 
> PS... I took another test this morning with FMU and BFP - not even a line after it dried..

Hi,

I cant see where Im meant to be looking? Can you take a photo with both together? Or can you draw a line to where the feint line is? Or is it the line at the top?

Intriguing...hope it gets darker and darker...testing tomorrow?

x


----------



## Flower Lily

Here it is.. I've added arrows.. It's hard to see on the phone camera. It's much clearer to the naked eye..
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Melanieanne77

Flower Lily said:


> Here it is.. I've added arrows.. It's hard to see on the phone camera. It's much clearer to the naked eye..

Oh! FlowerLily! I can see the line!!

What type of test is it?

Are you 10DPO?

How long afterward did that come up?


----------



## Melanieanne77

What does FREPT stand for?


----------



## Flower Lily

That was done yesterday at 7/8dpo.

Nothing came up in the 10 minute time frame apart from the other line that appeared way down the strip on the more fluffy bit. The line that you can see there didn't start appearing until about 30 mins after I took the test. It started at the edges where I noticed it first, then by the time it was dry it looked like this and is still like this today.

But I have taken two today with two different brands one with fmu and one with smu and both bfn... confusing!!! 

Going to test again on Sunday which will be 11 dpo (I think).


----------



## Flower Lily

FREPT stands for First Response Early Pregnancy Test :D


----------



## Melanieanne77

Well, Ive just taken my FREPT apart and cant find any other lines than the one line so its looking good for you!

Im 10 DPO today...but so far Ive had nowt...

Are you going to buy more FREPT tests?

Ive used my two so will be buying more this afternoon. Im 5 days before period's due...its not looking likely for me...

Will be interested to see that line do what its supposed to do. So will yuo test again tomorrow?

Fingers Crossed and keep as posted :)

Melanieanne77


----------



## Flower Lily

I have done other FREPT in the past and never had anything like this before so keeping fingers crossed.

I still have 2 spares (I keep stock just in case) and have 3 cheapies from ASDA as well. I did FREPT and an ASDA one today and bothe negative, no sign of any second lines at all.

I will test again on Sunday although I don't think AF is due until next Thursday ... will let you know what happens . When will you test again?


----------



## Melanieanne77

Flower Lily said:


> I have done other FREPT in the past and never had anything like this before so keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I still have 2 spares (I keep stock just in case) and have 3 cheapies from ASDA as well. I did FREPT and an ASDA one today and bothe negative, no sign of any second lines at all.
> 
> I will test again on Sunday although I don't think AF is due until next Thursday ... will let you know what happens . When will you test again?

I'll test again tomorrow with FMU and a FREPT (which strangely enough Sainsburys doesnt sell so I went to Tesco and I took the last 2 yesterday so am wondering if I should go to Boots - but Id really prefer to just go to a shopping centre so I can pick up some grocs...but then again if Im testing tomorrow thats 4 days before my preiod is due so i could just go with clearblue... hmmm...)....

My period is due Wednesday...

Fingers X


----------



## Flower Lily

You sound as confused as me about when to test! hehe.. Sounds like we're in this together!

The thing is, I have been on Cerazette for 2 years and kinda forgot to take it for a few days, then was on antibiotics which was when me and DH DTD Thurs and Sat, so that's all I am going on. I have no idea when AF is due or how many dpo I am.. It's all on a guess! If I go with 4 weeks since I stopped taking my pill, I would expect AF to arrive sometime next week. I had cramping earlier this week, but it seems to have died down to a dull ache now. Nips are wierd and itchy. Also BBT (temp) is 36.7C or 98F which apparently is within the range to look for for bfp....

FX :)


----------



## klrk30

i think AF is here =( will know by tomorrow for sure. Argh, this is such a head mess up. hope at least one lady gets a positive!! =) xxx


----------



## momofadane

klrk30 said:


> i think AF is here =( will know by tomorrow for sure. Argh, this is such a head mess up. hope at least one lady gets a positive!! =) xxx

I'm sorry Klrk30 :hugs: 
I agree!! This pregnancy stuff sure does jack with the head!
Praying for BFPs all around!!!


----------



## klrk30

momofadane said:


> klrk30 said:
> 
> 
> i think AF is here =( will know by tomorrow for sure. Argh, this is such a head mess up. hope at least one lady gets a positive!! =) xxx
> 
> I'm sorry Klrk30 :hugs:
> I agree!! This pregnancy stuff sure does jack with the head!
> Praying for BFPs all around!!!Click to expand...

thank you momofadane! this is only month 1 of ttc, i really do admire people who try for years! time to start planning the next OV date now lol... good luck for next month everyone, will keep you all posted if any miracles happen ;) xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

And another negative test for me at 11 dpo and 4 days before my period is due.

I thought this wouldnt mess with my head quite so much but its sending me nuts and making me miserable.

Next month im going to ignore everything and get on with my life - this shouldnt be so stressful.

will keep checking in to say how you are all doing.

melanieanne77


----------



## Melanieanne77

Flower Lily said:


> You sound as confused as me about when to test! hehe.. Sounds like we're in this together!
> 
> The thing is, I have been on Cerazette for 2 years and kinda forgot to take it for a few days, then was on antibiotics which was when me and DH DTD Thurs and Sat, so that's all I am going on. I have no idea when AF is due or how many dpo I am.. It's all on a guess! If I go with 4 weeks since I stopped taking my pill, I would expect AF to arrive sometime next week. I had cramping earlier this week, but it seems to have died down to a dull ache now. Nips are wierd and itchy. Also BBT (temp) is 36.7C or 98F which apparently is within the range to look for for bfp....
> 
> FX :)

Any news Flower Lily?


----------



## Melanieanne77

Flower Lily said:


> I have done other FREPT in the past and never had anything like this before so keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I still have 2 spares (I keep stock just in case) and have 3 cheapies from ASDA as well. I did FREPT and an ASDA one today and bothe negative, no sign of any second lines at all.
> 
> I will test again on Sunday although I don't think AF is due until next Thursday ... will let you know what happens . When will you test again?

Sorry - i just realised that you are going to test Sunday...

I pulled my first response from today apart and had no second line like yours...


----------



## Flower Lily

Well felt really sick last night so was feeling hopeful this morning but woke up feeling nothing at all! Did a pt anyway but BFN. 
Feeling tired today but its so hot today so that might have something to do with it. 
Had a temp dip today and as the saying goes, its not over until af arrives. 
How you doing klrk30?


----------



## Flower Lily

Well felt really sick last night so was feeling hopeful this morning but woke up feeling nothing at all! Did a pt anyway but BFN. 
Feeling tired today but its so hot today so that might have something to do with it. 
Had a temp dip today and as the saying goes, its not over until af arrives. 
How you doing klrk30?


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi girls. How is everyone doing today? Here's my update. . .
So yesterday evening a suddenly started feeling really sick. . Like travel sick. Woke up fine this morning, took a test. . BFN. Tonight I was supposed to be going out for my friends birthday. Had a drink while I got ready but felt sick as soon as I'd swallowed it and though I tried, I couldn't finish it. Went out anyway, but same thing happened again. Bought a drink, 2 sips and feel like I am about to throw up! Had to come home as I felt so ill. Was only out an hour! Now laying in bed very still as I afraid if I move I might throw up. Normally fine with alcohol and can drink shots and all sorts. Not tonight! Even the smell of my friends shot brought water to my mouth! 

I just want BFP or af to show! Hate this waiting! I am only 10 dpo as well so got more waiting to do yet!

Oh, also did an Asda pt this afternoon and a horizontal line appeared within the 3 mins! For BFP it should show 2 vertical lines but the 'test' line was horizontal! So confused!! 
Need 14dpo to hurry itself up before I go insane! 

Xx


----------



## klrk30

Flower Lily said:


> Well felt really sick last night so was feeling hopeful this morning but woke up feeling nothing at all! Did a pt anyway but BFN.
> Feeling tired today but its so hot today so that might have something to do with it.
> Had a temp dip today and as the saying goes, its not over until af arrives.
> How you doing klrk30?


Af came with a vengance :( usually i get pains on the first day, its my 3rd day and its still killing! 
Will be trying again tho :happydance: (the fun part lol)

Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you! how many days till AF due? xx


----------



## Flower Lily

Think AF is due on Thursday bu all AF signs seem to have disappeared. All that remains is a horrible dizzy feeling and feeling sick in the evenings. . . did another PT this morning (think I am addicted to POAS!) and it was negative but I am only 10/11 dpo so i know still early.

Sorry to hear you got AF.. that is really rubbish! Fx for next month for you x


----------



## Melanieanne77

Well...bfn for me too : (

Im 12dpo and 3 days before getting my period.

Its making me so miserable I cant get out of my pjs.

Going back to bed now x


----------



## Melanieanne77

My period just started - 3 days early- Im out.

Good luck x


----------



## chasingbfp

Melanieanne77 said:


> My period just started - 3 days early- Im out.
> 
> Good luck x

I'm so sorry! Mine came 3 days early as well this cycle. But, I guess it's all the sooner we get to try again! Hoping for our BFP's this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Melanieanne77

My period is really weird :(

Yesterday: pink on the toilet paper
Today: brown spotting.

I did a pregnancy test last night: negative.

Forgot to do one this morning with FMU - but I think im wasting my tests...

Just wish my period was normal so I can start all over again...

Had a miscarriage in June, so maybe its messing with my period...grrr...

Im 13 DPO today or is this CD2?!?! Anyone know?


----------



## Flower Lily

Maybe you're not out after all. . .

I am not sure where it would put you in terms of CD though, sorry.

I don't seem to have any symptoms at all today. Boobs are slightly larger than normal and thought AF had arrived unexpectedly earler but was just lots of CM instead (sorry, tmi, I know). 

This evening I have a dull achy feeling going on in my lower stomach but I wouldn't exactly say it was cramps. 

I want to wait until Wednesday (13/14 dpo) before I test again, because like you, I feel like I am just wasting tests, but I don't know if I can wait that long!

I have had a fairly busy day today, but I am absolutly exhausted. So exhausted my feet actually hurt when I stand up! 

I salute ladies who go through this every month for years ttc! Soldiers!! 

Still keeping fx for us! :winkwink:


----------

